# Florida



## danac (Jul 1, 2013)

Planning an RV trip to Florida for two weeks beginning Dec. 20.  I have a few questions.
1.  How far south must I got for warm temps
2.  Would LOVE a campground on the beach!
3.  Any good campgrounds at Lake Okeechobee?

No firm plan....I'm open to suggestions.  Thanks!


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 1, 2013)

no reason to post twice, go back to your other post, and read it .


----------



## danac (Jul 2, 2013)

OK...thanks!  Didn't know how that worked!


----------



## ricksayers (Jul 29, 2013)

Having lived here for 24 years, I'd recommend you stay south of Ft Myers (west coast) or Palm beach (east coast).  Enjoy your trip.

Rick Sayers


----------



## mariaM (Jul 29, 2013)

Could you describe some interesting places that should be visited in Palm Beach? Of course if it's possible.


----------



## Brodon (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for sharing information,your information increase my knowledge.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 5, 2013)

WELL DUDE, here is something to blow your mind,,,,, FLORIDA IS NOT A COUNTRY,,,IT IS A STATE OF THE UNITED STATES.


----------



## LEN (Aug 5, 2013)

EZ Hollis I think he is French speaking and does a lot better than I do the other way.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Len, I have a lot of French speaking friends, and they never call anyone dude. And from what I read he been there so he should know it not a country. just trying to educate him on the states.


----------



## LEN (Aug 5, 2013)

What I was saying is that if one kinda fills in the spaces in translation its not too bad "part of country" not country. And I know fiends who speak Spanish say at times to me "what the hell are you trying to say" LOL

LEN


----------



## GypsySooners (Aug 7, 2013)

If you want to go really south, Danac, Marathon Key has a State Park that we just visited that's really nice.  It's Curry Hammock.  Now the beaches aren't that great in the Keys but the weather is warmer.

If you want to stay right on the beach, look for the one in Fort Myers, The Red Coconut.


----------

